# [SOLVED] Joan Clark



## Chloegirl6510 (Aug 2, 2012)

I installed OS X 10.8 Mountain Lion two days ago. I have 2 accounts. When I log in to my son Mike's Microsoft Office 2011, 14.2.3 on this computer it works fine. When I log in to my account "Joan" Office comes up but then after 2 seconds it disappears and the following message appears: Microsoft Word has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience. If you were in the middle of something, the information you were working on might be lost. Microsoft Word will attempt to recover your work. * Recover my work and restart Microsoft Word. Please tell Microsoft about this problem. Microsoft Word created an error report that you can send to help us improve MW. On my own I Auto Updated, re-installed MOffice, in Norton I scanned the Hard Drive, in Preferances all microsoft files were put in a folder (then dragged back to preferences). On Joan's account it happens in all Microsoft Office: Powerpoint, Excel, etc. Is there a simple fix? Microsoft said they'd charge me $49 to help me fix it. I can't afford that. Thank you. joan


----------



## Chloegirl6510 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Joan*

Activation ID: [removed]


----------



## Chloegirl6510 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Joan Clark*

Activation ID: This activation was removed, since it's not for public consumption.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Joan Clark*

Is Mike the Admin and you a user?


----------



## Chloegirl6510 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Joan Clark*

I am the user/administrator and Mike is my son.


----------



## Chloegirl6510 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Joan Clark*

Since installing Mountain Lion, Micsrosoft Office does't work! I've lost office in my account (Joan); it works in Mike's account. Error message keeps coming up: Microsoft Office has a problem and must close. I've uninstalled, reinstalled Office, I've AutoUpdate, scanned the hard drive and House with Norton & in Preferences dragged all Microsoft in to a folder and then put back into Preferances. 

Is there a "quick fix" for this problem as I need to get into my folders and use Office for my work. 

Thank you. joan


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Joan Clark*

The problem is obviously in the new OS installation. I'm moving the thread to the Mac forum for more expert help in that area.


----------



## Chloegirl6510 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Joan Clark*



Chloegirl6510 said:


> Since installing Mountain Lion, Micsrosoft Office does't work! I've lost office in my account (Joan); it works in Mike's account. Error message keeps coming up: Microsoft Office has a problem and must close. I've uninstalled, reinstalled Office, I've AutoUpdate, scanned the hard drive and House with Norton & in Preferences dragged all Microsoft in to a folder and then put back into Preferances.
> 
> Is there a "quick fix" for this problem as I need to get into my folders and use Office for my work.
> 
> Thank you. joan


----------



## Chloegirl6510 (Aug 2, 2012)

DOES THIS BELOW HELP FOR MY "FIX?" joan


Microsoft Error Reporting log version: 2.0

Error Signature:
Exception: EXC_BAD_ACCESS
Date/Time: 2012-08-06 03:22:53 +0000
Application Name: Microsoft Word
Application Bundle ID: com.microsoft.Word
Application Signature: MSWD
Application Version: 14.2.3.120616
Crashed Module Name: CoreFoundation
Crashed Module Version: 744
Crashed Module Offset: 0x0000f4b1
Blame Module Name: MicrosoftComponentPlugin
Blame Module Version: 14.2.3.120616
Blame Module Offset: 0x0005fecf
Application LCID: 1033
Extra app info: Reg=en Loc=0x0409
Crashed thread: 0


Thread 0 crashed:

# 1 0x95f774b1 in _CFArrayGetCount + 0x00000011 (CoreFoundation + 0x0000f4b1)
# 2 0x9825ad4f in TCollection::InitFromDictionary(__CFDictionary const*) + 0x0000006F (CoreText + 0x0005cd4f)
# 3 0x98290ab6 in +[NSFontCollection _newFromDictionary:] + 0x00000071 (CoreText + 0x00092ab6)
# 4 0x98202458 in +[NSFontCollection _collectionAtURL:error:] + 0x0000004E (CoreText + 0x00004458)
# 5 0x982905e7 in +[NSFontCollection _namesOfFontCollectionsWithVisibility:includingHidden:] + 0x0000034E (CoreText + 0x000925e7)
# 6 0x98290851 in +[NSFontCollection allFontCollectionNames] + 0x00000031 (CoreText + 0x00092851)
# 7 0x97af5a90 in -[NSFontManager collectionNames] + 0x00000024 (AppKit + 0x00508a90)
# 8 0x022d2ecf in _McpFCreateDeepFSIterator + 0x00003E82 (MicrosoftComponentPlugin + 0x0005fecf)
# 9 0x022d24d6 in _McpFCreateDeepFSIterator + 0x00003489 (MicrosoftComponentPlugin + 0x0005f4d6)
# 10 0x022d2338 in _McpFCreateDeepFSIterator + 0x000032EB (MicrosoftComponentPlugin + 0x0005f338)
# 11 0x022c5a74 in _McpRunFontMenuIdleTasks + 0x00000A6F (MicrosoftComponentPlugin + 0x00052a74)
# 12 0x022c5053 in _McpRunFontMenuIdleTasks + 0x0000004E (MicrosoftComponentPlugin + 0x00052053)
# 13 0x003337b0 in __mh_execute_header + 0x002B17B0 (Microsoft Word + 0x002b17b0)
# 14 0x003283b7 in __mh_execute_header + 0x002A63B7 (Microsoft Word + 0x002a63b7)
# 15 0x0032746e in __mh_execute_header + 0x002A546E (Microsoft Word + 0x002a546e)
# 16 0x021f6ff1 in _MbuSeriouslyEnableTimers + 0x00000162 (mbukernel + 0x00004ff1)
# 17 0x9063d3e1 in _IdleTimerVector + 0x0000003F (HIToolbox + 0x0006d3e1)
# 18 0x95fbb0d6 in ___CFRUNLOOP_IS_CALLING_OUT_TO_A_TIMER_CALLBACK_FUNCTION__ + 0x00000016 (CoreFoundation + 0x000530d6)
# 19 0x95fbaa75 in ___CFRunLoopDoTimer + 0x000002C5 (CoreFoundation + 0x00052a75)
# 20 0x95f9f892 in ___CFRunLoopRun + 0x000006C2 (CoreFoundation + 0x00037892)
# 21 0x95f9ed6a in _CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 0x0000017A (CoreFoundation + 0x00036d6a)
# 22 0x95f9ebdb in _CFRunLoopRunInMode + 0x0000007B (CoreFoundation + 0x00036bdb)
# 23 0x906278aa in _RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 0x000000F2 (HIToolbox + 0x000578aa)
# 24 0x90627619 in _ReceiveNextEventCommon + 0x00000176 (HIToolbox + 0x00057619)
# 25 0x9078c86c in _ReceiveNextEvent + 0x0000004F (HIToolbox + 0x001bc86c)
# 26 0x022b806a in _McpRunApplicationEventLoop + 0x00000094 (MicrosoftComponentPlugin + 0x0004506a)
# 27 0x00085541 in __mh_execute_header + 0x00003541 (Microsoft Word + 0x00003541)
# 28 0x04d4dca5 in __WlmMain + 0x00000061 (WLMKernel + 0x00004ca5)
# 29 0x000848e5 in __mh_execute_header + 0x000028E5 (Microsoft Word + 0x000028e5)
# 30 0x00084896 in __mh_execute_header + 0x00002896 (Microsoft Word + 0x00002896)

X86 Thread State:
eax: 0x7a6e6a88 ebx: 0x00000000 ecx: 0x00000000 edx:0x95f774ad
edi: 0x9825acee esi: 0x7a6e6b60 ebp: 0xbff7d168 esp:0xbff7d150
ss: 0x00000023 eip: 0x95f774b1 cs: 0x0000001b ds:0x00000023
es: 0x00000023 fs: 0x00000000 gs: 0x0000000f eflags:0x00010286


Thread 1:

# 1 0x949989ae in _kevent + 0x0000000A (libsystem_kernel.dylib + 0x000159ae)
# 2 0x920ae7fd in __dispatch_mach_notify_source_init + 0x00000000 (libdispatch.dylib + 0x000047fd)

X86 Thread State:
eax: 0x0000016b ebx: 0xb0080700 ecx: 0xb00805ac edx:0x949989ae
edi: 0x00000000 esi: 0x920ae8f5 ebp: 0xb0080718 esp:0xb00805ac
ss: 0x00000023 eip: 0x949989ae cs: 0x0000000b ds:0x00000023
es: 0x00000023 fs: 0x00000023 gs: 0x0000000f eflags:0x00000246


Thread 2:

# 1 0x949980ee in ___workq_kernreturn + 0x0000000A (libsystem_kernel.dylib + 0x000150ee)
# 2 0x95d17e19 in __pthread_wqthread + 0x000001C0 (libsystem_c.dylib + 0x00018e19)
# 3 0x95cffcca in _start_wqthread + 0x0000001E (libsystem_c.dylib + 0x00000cca)

X86 Thread State:
eax: 0x00100170 ebx: 0x95d17c67 ecx: 0xb0102f6c edx:0x949980ee
edi: 0xb0103000 esi: 0xb0103000 ebp: 0xb0102f88 esp:0xb0102f6c
ss: 0x00000023 eip: 0x949980ee cs: 0x0000000b ds:0x00000023
es: 0x00000023 fs: 0x00000023 gs: 0x0000000f eflags:0x00000282


Thread 3:

# 1 0x949980ee in ___workq_kernreturn + 0x0000000A (libsystem_kernel.dylib + 0x000150ee)
# 2 0x95d17e19 in __pthread_wqthread + 0x000001C0 (libsystem_c.dylib + 0x00018e19)
# 3 0x95cffcca in _start_wqthread + 0x0000001E (libsystem_c.dylib + 0x00000cca)

X86 Thread State:
eax: 0x00100170 ebx: 0x95d17c67 ecx: 0xb0184f6c edx:0x949980ee
edi: 0xb0185000 esi: 0xb0185000 ebp: 0xb0184f88 esp:0xb0184f6c
ss: 0x00000023 eip: 0x949980ee cs: 0x0000000b ds:0x00000023
es: 0x00000023 fs: 0x00000023 gs: 0x0000000f eflags:0x00000282


Thread 4:

# 1 0x949980ee in ___workq_kernreturn + 0x0000000A (libsystem_kernel.dylib + 0x000150ee)
# 2 0x95d17e19 in __pthread_wqthread + 0x000001C0 (libsystem_c.dylib + 0x00018e19)
# 3 0x95cffcca in _start_wqthread + 0x0000001E (libsystem_c.dylib + 0x00000cca)

X86 Thread State:
eax: 0x00100170 ebx: 0x95d17c67 ecx: 0xb0206f6c edx:0x949980ee
edi: 0xb0207000 esi: 0xb0207000 ebp: 0xb0206f88 esp:0xb0206f6c
ss: 0x00000023 eip: 0x949980ee cs: 0x0000000b ds:0x00000023
es: 0x00000023 fs: 0x00000023 gs: 0x0000000f eflags:0x00000282


Thread 5:

# 1 0x94997c72 in ___semwait_signal + 0x0000000A (libsystem_kernel.dylib + 0x00014c72)
# 2 0x95d9f89b in _sleep$UNIX2003 + 0x00000042 (libsystem_c.dylib + 0x000a089b)
# 3 0x02774012 in _MerpCreateSession + 0x00000B3F (merp + 0x00003012)
# 4 0x027736de in _MerpCreateSession + 0x0000020B (merp + 0x000026de)
# 5 0x02773669 in _MerpCreateSession + 0x00000196 (merp + 0x00002669)
# 6 0x02774c06 in _MerpCreateSession + 0x00001733 (merp + 0x00003c06)
# 7 0x95d15557 in __pthread_start + 0x00000158 (libsystem_c.dylib + 0x00016557)
# 8 0x95cffcee in _thread_start + 0x00000022 (libsystem_c.dylib + 0x00000cee)

X86 Thread State:
eax: 0x0000014e ebx: 0xb0288ae8 ecx: 0xb0288a7c edx:0x94997c72
edi: 0x95d9f9be esi: 0xb0288ae0 ebp: 0xb0288ac8 esp:0xb0288a7c
ss: 0x00000023 eip: 0x94997c72 cs: 0x0000000b ds:0x00000023
es: 0x00000023 fs: 0x00000023 gs: 0x0000000f eflags:0x00000246


Thread 6:

# 1 0x949980ee in ___workq_kernreturn + 0x0000000A (libsystem_kernel.dylib + 0x000150ee)
# 2 0x95d17e19 in __pthread_wqthread + 0x000001C0 (libsystem_c.dylib + 0x00018e19)
# 3 0x95cffcca in _start_wqthread + 0x0000001E (libsystem_c.dylib + 0x00000cca)

X86 Thread State:
eax: 0x00100170 ebx: 0x95d17c67 ecx: 0xb030af6c edx:0x949980ee
edi: 0xb030b000 esi: 0xb030b000 ebp: 0xb030af88 esp:0xb030af6c
ss: 0x00000023 eip: 0x949980ee cs: 0x0000000b ds:0x00000023
es: 0x00000023 fs: 0x00000023 gs: 0x0000000f eflags:0x00000282


Thread 7:

# 1 0x94997c72 in ___semwait_signal + 0x0000000A (libsystem_kernel.dylib + 0x00014c72)
# 2 0x99f1f805 in +[NSThread sleepForTimeInterval:] + 0x00000097 (Foundation + 0x0009f805)
# 3 0x0227f530 in _RegisterWindowForMouseMoveEvents + 0x000003F3 (MicrosoftComponentPlugin + 0x0000c530)
# 4 0x99f1e318 in -[NSThread main] + 0x0000002D (Foundation + 0x0009e318)
# 5 0x99f1e29b in ___NSThread__main__ + 0x00000574 (Foundation + 0x0009e29b)
# 6 0x95d15557 in __pthread_start + 0x00000158 (libsystem_c.dylib + 0x00016557)
# 7 0x95cffcee in _thread_start + 0x00000022 (libsystem_c.dylib + 0x00000cee)

X86 Thread State:
eax: 0x0000014e ebx: 0xb038c530 ecx: 0xb038c49c edx:0x94997c72
edi: 0x95d9f9be esi: 0x00000000 ebp: 0xb038c4e8 esp:0xb038c49c
ss: 0x00000023 eip: 0x94997c72 cs: 0x0000000b ds:0x00000023
es: 0x00000023 fs: 0x00000023 gs: 0x0000000f eflags:0x00000246


Loaded modules:

0: Microsoft Word (14.2.3.120616 Reg=en Loc=0x0409: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Word.app/Contents/MacOS/Microsoft Word
1: mbukernel (14.2.3.120616 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/mbukernel.framework/Versions/14/mbukernel
2: MicrosoftSetupUI (14.2.3.120616 Reg=en Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftSetupUI.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftSetupUI
3: MicrosoftComponentPlugin (14.2.3.120616 Reg=en Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftComponentPlugin.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftComponentPlugin
4: Netlib (14.2.3.120616 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/Netlib.framework/Versions/14/Netlib
5: MicrosoftOLE (14.2.3.120616 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftOLE.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftOLE
6: MicrosoftOLEAutomation (14.2.3.120616 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftOLEAutomation.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftOLEAutomation
7: merp (2.2.4.120616 Reg=en Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/merp.framework/Versions/14/merp
8: MSXML (14.2.3.120616 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MSXML.framework/Versions/14/MSXML
9: MicrosoftOffice (14.2.3.120616 Reg=en Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftOffice.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftOffice
10: OfficeArt (14.2.3.120616 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/OfficeArt.framework/Versions/14/OfficeArt
11: MicrosoftOleo (14.2.3.120616 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftOleo.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftOleo
12: MicrosoftMathFont (14.2.3.120616 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftMathFont.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftMathFont
13: MicrosoftChartPlugin (14.2.3.120616 Reg=en Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftChartPlugin.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftChartPlugin
14: MicrosoftPTLS (14.2.3.120616 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftPTLS.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftPTLS
15: MsgrLibClient (8.0.0.120616 Reg=en Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MsgrLibClient.framework/Versions/14/MsgrLibClient
16: MBURibbon (14.2.3.120616 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MBURibbon.framework/Versions/14/MBURibbon
17: MViewLib (14.2.3.120616 Reg=en Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MViewLib.framework/Versions/14/MViewLib
18: WLMUser (14.2.3.120616 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/WLMUser.framework/Versions/14/WLMUser
19: WLMGraphicsDevice (14.2.3.120616 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/WLMGraphicsDevice.framework/Versions/14/WLMGraphicsDevice
20: WLMKernel (14.2.3.120616 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/WLMKernel.framework/Versions/14/WLMKernel
21: Gfx (14.2.3.120616 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/Gfx.framework/Versions/14/Gfx
22: SmartArt (14.2.3.120616 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/SmartArt.framework/Versions/14/SmartArt
23: MicrosoftCloudServices (14.2.3.120616 Reg=en Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftCloudServices.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftCloudServices
24: mbustrings (14.2.3.120616 Reg=en Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/mbustrings.framework/Versions/14/mbustrings
25: mbulocale (14.2.3.120616 Reg=en Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/mbulocale.framework/Versions/14/mbulocale
26: wlmstrings (14.2.3.120616 Reg=en Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/wlmstrings.framework/Versions/14/wlmstrings
27: CocoaUI (14.2.3.120616 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/CocoaUI.framework/Versions/14/CocoaUI
28: MicrosoftOfficeDRM (14.2.3.120616 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftOfficeDRM.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftOfficeDRM
29: ThreadPool (14.2.3.120616 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/ThreadPool.framework/Versions/14/ThreadPool
30: MicrosoftMenuLibrary (14.2.3.120616 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftMenuLibrary.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftMenuLibrary
31: StdUrlMoniker (14.2.3.120616 Reg=en Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/StdUrlMoniker.framework/Versions/14/StdUrlMoniker
32: Uniscribe (14.2.3.120616 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/Uniscribe.framework/Versions/14/Uniscribe
33: mbuinstrument (14.2.3.120616 Reg=en Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/mbuinstrument.framework/Versions/14/mbuinstrument
34: WinCrypto (14.2.3.120616 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/WinCrypto.framework/Versions/14/WinCrypto
35: mbupgx.dylib: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftSetupUI.framework/Libraries/mbupgx.dylib
36: libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib: /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib
37: mbunamedstrings (14.2.3.120616 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/mbunamedstrings.framework/Versions/14/mbunamedstrings
38: CocoaTooltipParser (14.2.3.120616 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/CocoaTooltipParser.framework/Versions/14/CocoaTooltipParser
39: DocEx (14.2.3.120616 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/DocEx.framework/Versions/14/DocEx
40: WinHttp (14.2.3.120616 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/WinHttp.framework/Versions/14/WinHttp
41: MicrosoftCredui (14.2.3.120616 Reg=en Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftCredui.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftCredui
42: MicrosoftDDCS (14.2.3.120616 Reg=en Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftDDCS.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftDDCS
43: WinAPIUI (14.2.3.120616 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/WinAPIUI.framework/Versions/14/WinAPIUI
44: MicrosoftCSI (14.2.3.120616 Reg=en Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftCSI.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftCSI
45: MetEx (14.2.3.120616 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MetEx.framework/Versions/14/MetEx
46: MicrosoftFBA (14.2.3.120616 Reg=(null) Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftFBA.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftFBA
47: XPG (14.2.3.120616 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/XPG.framework/Versions/14/XPG
48: MicrosoftFS (14.2.3.120616 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftFS.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftFS
49: MicrosoftWlmFile (14.2.3.120616 Reg=en-US Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftWlmFile.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftWlmFile
50: MicrosoftWebServices (14.2.3.120616 Reg=en-US Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/MicrosoftWebServices.framework/Versions/14/MicrosoftWebServices
51: WebKit (8536.25 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/WebKit
52: WebCore (8536.24 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/WebCore.framework/Versions/A/WebCore
53: Oimg (14.2.3.120616 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office/Oimg.framework/Versions/14/Oimg
54: Librarian (1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Librarian.framework/Versions/A/Librarian
55: libFontRegistryUI.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Resources/libFontRegistryUI.dylib
56: cl_kernels: cl_kernels
57: libCoreFSCache.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libCoreFSCache.dylib
58: libcldcpuengine.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenCL.framework/Libraries/libcldcpuengine.dylib
59: ATSHI.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/ATSHI.dylib
60: libTraditionalChineseConverter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libTraditionalChineseConverter.dylib
61: libSimplifiedChineseConverter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libSimplifiedChineseConverter.dylib
62: DictationServicesCore (4.7.12 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/SpeechObjects.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/DictationServicesCore.framework/DictationServicesCore
63: cl_kernels: cl_kernels
64: unorm8_bgra.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenCL.framework/Libraries/ImageFormats/unorm8_bgra.dylib
65: QuartzCore (304.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/QuartzCore
66: AE (645 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/AE.framework/Versions/A/AE
67: libkeymgr.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libkeymgr.dylib
68: liblaunch.dylib: /usr/lib/system/liblaunch.dylib
69: Kerberos (1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/Kerberos.framework/Versions/A/Kerberos
70: liblangid.dylib: /usr/lib/liblangid.dylib
71: TrustEvaluationAgent (23 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/TrustEvaluationAgent.framework/Versions/A/TrustEvaluationAgent
72: PrintCore (387 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PrintCore.framework/Versions/A/PrintCore
73: DiscRecording (7000.2.4 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/DiscRecording.framework/Versions/A/DiscRecording
74: libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib: /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib
75: libBLAS.dylib (vecLib 3.8 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libBLAS.dylib
76: LangAnalysis (1.7.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LangAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/LangAnalysis
77: HIToolbox: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox
78: QD: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD
79: Heimdal (2.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Heimdal.framework/Versions/A/Heimdal
80: libkxld.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libkxld.dylib
81: ApplicationServices (45 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices
82: CoreMediaAuthoring (914 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreMediaAuthoring.framework/Versions/A/CoreMediaAuthoring
83: Accelerate (Accelerate 1.8 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Accelerate
84: libmacho.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libmacho.dylib
85: libsqlite3.dylib: /usr/lib/libsqlite3.dylib
86: PDFKit (2.7 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PDFKit.framework/Versions/A/PDFKit
87: CarbonSound (4.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonSound.framework/Versions/A/CarbonSound
88: IOKit: /System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
89: vecLib (vecLib 3.8 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
90: libsystem_notify.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libsystem_notify.dylib
91: AppleFSCompression (1.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleFSCompression.framework/Versions/A/AppleFSCompression
92: Metadata (707.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Versions/A/Metadata
93: libcorecrypto.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libcorecrypto.dylib
94: libGFXShared.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGFXShared.dylib
95: NetFS (4.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/NetFS.framework/Versions/A/NetFS
96: SecurityHI (55002 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SecurityHI.framework/Versions/A/SecurityHI
97: libstdc++.6.dylib: /usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib
98: CoreAUC (6.16.00 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreAUC.framework/Versions/A/CoreAUC
99: libDiagnosticMessagesClient.dylib: /usr/lib/libDiagnosticMessagesClient.dylib
100: MediaToolbox (926.37 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/MediaToolbox.framework/Versions/A/MediaToolbox
101: QuickLookUI (555.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuickLookUI.framework/Versions/A/QuickLookUI
102: Quartz (1.5 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Quartz
103: OpenDirectory (151.10 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/OpenDirectory
104: libdispatch.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libdispatch.dylib
105: QuickLook (555.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/QuickLook.framework/Versions/A/QuickLook
106: libCoreVMClient.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libCoreVMClient.dylib
107: PerformanceAnalysis (16 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PerformanceAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/PerformanceAnalysis
108: PreferencePanes (15.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/PreferencePanes.framework/Versions/A/PreferencePanes
109: JavaScriptCore (8536.24 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaScriptCore.framework/Versions/A/JavaScriptCore
110: AppleSystemInfo (2 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleSystemInfo.framework/Versions/A/AppleSystemInfo
111: OSServices (557 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/OSServices
112: CommonPanels (94 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommonPanels.framework/Versions/A/CommonPanels
113: libcache.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libcache.dylib
114: SecurityFoundation (55115.4 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityFoundation.framework/Versions/A/SecurityFoundation
115: libRIP.A.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRIP.A.dylib
116: libquarantine.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libquarantine.dylib
117: CarbonCore (1037 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore
118: ImageCaptureCore (4.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageCaptureCore.framework/Versions/A/ImageCaptureCore
119: DataDetectorsCore (269.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DataDetectorsCore.framework/Versions/A/DataDetectorsCore
120: libdyld.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libdyld.dylib
121: ChunkingLibrary (132 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ChunkingLibrary.framework/Versions/A/ChunkingLibrary
122: libRadiance.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRadiance.dylib
123: IOSurface (86.0.2 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/IOSurface.framework/Versions/A/IOSurface
124: Carbon (155 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Carbon
125: CoreAVCHD (5600.4.16 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreAVCHD.framework/Versions/A/CoreAVCHD
126: RawCamera (644 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/CoreServices/RawCamera.bundle/Contents/MacOS/RawCamera
127: libGLU.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLU.dylib
128: libsystem_m.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libsystem_m.dylib
129: OpenGL (1.8.5 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/OpenGL
130: Ubiquity (234.2 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Ubiquity.framework/Versions/A/Ubiquity
131: QuickTime (2599 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/QuickTime.framework/Versions/A/QuickTime
132: libxml2.2.dylib: /usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
133: libCSync.A.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCSync.A.dylib
134: libJP2.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJP2.dylib
135: libiconv.2.dylib: /usr/lib/libiconv.2.dylib
136: libsystem_info.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libsystem_info.dylib
137: vecLib (vecLib 3.8 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
138: Apple80211 (800.15 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Apple80211.framework/Versions/A/Apple80211
139: libsystem_blocks.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libsystem_blocks.dylib
140: libGIF.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libGIF.dylib
141: Print (258 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Print.framework/Versions/A/Print
142: CommonAuth (2.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommonAuth.framework/Versions/A/CommonAuth
143: MultitouchSupport (235.27 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MultitouchSupport.framework/Versions/A/MultitouchSupport
144: libsystem_kernel.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libsystem_kernel.dylib
145: libcups.2.dylib: /usr/lib/libcups.2.dylib
146: Security (55163.44 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
147: CoreServicesInternal (153 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreServicesInternal.framework/Versions/A/CoreServicesInternal
148: DiskArbitration (2.5 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/DiskArbitration.framework/Versions/A/DiskArbitration
149: ColorSync (4.8.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/ColorSync
150: AddressBook (1143 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/AddressBook.framework/Versions/A/AddressBook
151: SecurityInterface (55024.3 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityInterface.framework/Versions/A/SecurityInterface
152: libCGXType.A.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGXType.A.dylib
153: CoreWLAN (300.9 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreWLAN.framework/Versions/A/CoreWLAN
154: libremovefile.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libremovefile.dylib
155: libJPEG.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJPEG.dylib
156: libsasl2.2.dylib: /usr/lib/libsasl2.2.dylib
157: libTrueTypeScaler.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTrueTypeScaler.dylib
158: CommerceCore (26 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommerceKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommerceCore.framework/Versions/A/CommerceCore
159: QuartzComposer (281 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuartzComposer.framework/Versions/A/QuartzComposer
160: ScalableUserInterface (1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ScalableUserInterface.framework/Versions/A/ScalableUserInterface
161: libFontParser.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontParser.dylib
162: ImageIO (843 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/ImageIO
163: AGL (AGL-3.2.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/AGL.framework/Versions/A/AGL
164: CoreImage (1.0.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreImage.framework/Versions/A/CoreImage
165: DebugSymbols (98 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DebugSymbols.framework/Versions/A/DebugSymbols
166: TCC (1 Reg=en Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/TCC.framework/Versions/A/TCC
167: libc++.1.dylib: /usr/lib/libc++.1.dylib
168: SpeechRecognition (4.1.5 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechRecognition.framework/Versions/A/SpeechRecognition
169: libcommonCrypto.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libcommonCrypto.dylib
170: OpenScripting: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OpenScripting.framework/Versions/A/OpenScripting
171: libFontRegistry.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontRegistry.dylib
172: CoreMediaIO (4147 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreMediaIO.framework/Versions/A/CoreMediaIO
173: Symbolication (93 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Symbolication.framework/Versions/A/Symbolication
174: libobjc.A.dylib: /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
175: libCRFSuite.dylib: /usr/lib/libCRFSuite.dylib
176: RemoteViewServices (80.3 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/RemoteViewServices.framework/Versions/A/RemoteViewServices
177: libsystem_c.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libsystem_c.dylib
178: libauto.dylib: /usr/lib/libauto.dylib
179: QTKit (2599 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/QTKit.framework/Versions/A/QTKit
180: CoreFoundation (744 Reg=en_US Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
181: libsystem_network.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libsystem_network.dylib
182: AudioUnit (1.8 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioUnit.framework/Versions/A/AudioUnit
183: AOSKit (148 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AOSKit.framework/Versions/A/AOSKit
184: libType1Scaler.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libType1Scaler.dylib
185: GSS (2.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/GSS.framework/Versions/A/GSS
186: MediaKit (658 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MediaKit.framework/Versions/A/MediaKit
187: ImageCapture (8.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageCapture.framework/Versions/A/ImageCapture
188: CFOpenDirectory (151.10 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFOpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/CFOpenDirectory
189: libresolv.9.dylib: /usr/lib/libresolv.9.dylib
190: Backup (1.4 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Backup.framework/Versions/A/Backup
191: CoreSymbolication (87 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreSymbolication.framework/Versions/A/CoreSymbolication
192: libcopyfile.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libcopyfile.dylib
193: libc++abi.dylib: /usr/lib/libc++abi.dylib
194: DisplayServices (352.4.2 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DisplayServices.framework/Versions/A/DisplayServices
195: NavigationServices (200 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/NavigationServices.framework/Versions/A/NavigationServices
196: DesktopServicesPriv (1.7.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/DesktopServicesPriv
197: libvMisc.dylib (vecLib 3.8 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvMisc.dylib
198: libssl.0.9.8.dylib: /usr/lib/libssl.0.9.8.dylib
199: AOSMigrate (1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AOSMigrate.framework/Versions/A/AOSMigrate
200: ATS: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/ATS
201: vImage (6.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vImage.framework/Versions/A/vImage
202: libCVMSPluginSupport.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libCVMSPluginSupport.dylib
203: QuartzFilters (1.7.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuartzFilters.framework/Versions/A/QuartzFilters
204: DiskImages (344 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DiskImages.framework/Versions/A/DiskImages
205: libOpenScriptingUtil.dylib: /usr/lib/libOpenScriptingUtil.dylib
206: SpeechSynthesis (4.1.10 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechSynthesis.framework/Versions/A/SpeechSynthesis
207: libbz2.1.0.dylib: /usr/lib/libbz2.1.0.dylib
208: FaceCoreLight (1.5.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FaceCoreLight.framework/Versions/A/FaceCoreLight
209: AppKit (1187 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/AppKit
210: HIServices: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIServices.framework/Versions/A/HIServices
211: CoreText: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreText.framework/Versions/A/CoreText
212: SearchKit (1.4.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/SearchKit
213: CoreMedia (926.37 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreMedia.framework/Versions/A/CoreMedia
214: libpam.2.dylib: /usr/lib/libpam.2.dylib
215: libGL.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGL.dylib
216: libPng.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libPng.dylib
217: ApplePushService (3.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ApplePushService.framework/Versions/A/ApplePushService
218: LDAP (194.5 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/LDAP.framework/Versions/A/LDAP
219: libbsm.0.dylib: /usr/lib/libbsm.0.dylib
220: ImageKit (660 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageKit.framework/Versions/A/ImageKit
221: libsystem_dnssd.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libsystem_dnssd.dylib
222: libcurl.4.dylib: /usr/lib/libcurl.4.dylib
223: libLAPACK.dylib (vecLib 3.8 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libLAPACK.dylib
224: libvDSP.dylib (vecLib 3.8 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvDSP.dylib
225: CrashReporterSupport (411 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CrashReporterSupport.framework/Versions/A/CrashReporterSupport
226: LaunchServices (539 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/LaunchServices
227: CoreWiFi (100.10 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreWiFi.framework/Versions/A/CoreWiFi
228: CoreUI (181 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/CoreUI
229: HTMLRendering (1.1.4 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HTMLRendering.framework/Versions/A/HTMLRendering
230: NetAuth (4.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/NetAuth.framework/Versions/A/NetAuth
231: libdnsinfo.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libdnsinfo.dylib
232: libSystem.B.dylib: /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
233: CoreGraphics: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/CoreGraphics
234: Help (42 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Help.framework/Versions/A/Help
235: ISSupport (56 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ISSupport.framework/Versions/A/ISSupport
236: SystemConfiguration (1.12 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/SystemConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/SystemConfiguration
237: MediaControlSender (141.23 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MediaControlSender.framework/Versions/A/MediaControlSender
238: libGLImage.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLImage.dylib
239: CoreServices (57 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
240: CoreAudio (4.1.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudio
241: libsystem_sandbox.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libsystem_sandbox.dylib
242: libxpc.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libxpc.dylib
243: OpenCL (2.1.17 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenCL.framework/Versions/A/OpenCL
244: CFNetwork (596.0.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/Versions/A/CFNetwork
245: Cocoa (19 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/Cocoa.framework/Versions/A/Cocoa
246: CorePDF (2 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CorePDF.framework/Versions/A/CorePDF
247: CoreData (407.5 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreData.framework/Versions/A/CoreData
248: VideoToolbox (926.37 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/VideoToolbox.framework/Versions/A/VideoToolbox
249: DirectoryService (151.10 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/DirectoryService.framework/Versions/A/DirectoryService
250: AudioToolbox (1.8 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioToolbox.framework/Versions/A/AudioToolbox
251: ServiceManagement (2.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/ServiceManagement.framework/Versions/A/ServiceManagement
252: FamilyControls (400 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FamilyControls.framework/Versions/A/FamilyControls
253: Ink (110 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
254: libunc.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libunc.dylib
255: Foundation (945 Reg=en_US Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/Foundation.framework/Versions/C/Foundation
256: CoreVideo (99.0 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreVideo.framework/Versions/A/CoreVideo
257: libxslt.1.dylib: /usr/lib/libxslt.1.dylib
258: InternetAccounts (200 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/InternetAccounts.framework/Versions/A/InternetAccounts
259: libxar.1.dylib: /usr/lib/libxar.1.dylib
260: AppleVA (5.0.18 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleVA.framework/Versions/A/AppleVA
261: libcompiler_rt.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libcompiler_rt.dylib
262: libicucore.A.dylib: /usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
263: libTIFF.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTIFF.dylib
264: libz.1.dylib: /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
265: PhoneNumbers (47 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PhoneNumbers.framework/Versions/A/PhoneNumbers
266: Bom (192 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Bom.framework/Versions/A/Bom
267: DictionaryServices (184 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/DictionaryServices.framework/Versions/A/DictionaryServices
268: GenerationalStorage (132.1 Reg=English Loc=0x0000: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/GenerationalStorage.framework/Versions/A/GenerationalStorage
269: libunwind.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libunwind.dylib
270: libCyrillicConverter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libCyrillicConverter.dylib
271: libJapaneseConverter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libJapaneseConverter.dylib
272: libKoreanConverter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libKoreanConverter.dylib
273: libLatin2Converter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libLatin2Converter.dylib

Operating System Information
Operating System: Mac OS X 10.8 (Build 12A269)
CPU: Intel Core Duo, Number: 2, Speed: 2147 MHz
gestaltPhysicalRAMSizeInMegabytes err = 0, result = 2048 MB
gestaltSystemVersion err = 0, result = 0x1080
Screen: 1680 x 1050, depth = 32, ltbr = 0, 0, 1050, 1680

Microsoft Application Information:
Error Reporting UUID: 9AC154E4-93B5-4DEC-9A22-80338B898EE0
Time from launch: 0 hours, 0 minutes, 16 seconds
Total errors on this client: 31


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Joan Clark*

Someone marked this thread solved by mistake (changed back). Hope someone with Mac experience takes a look. It really appears to be a problem with the re installation of the OS.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Joan Clark*

You said that it works in Mike's account, but not Joan's, correct? Are they both admin accounts? Under which account was Office installed? Have you tried creating a new account to see if it does/doesn't work in that account? Have you ran Disk Utility and repaired permissions? Have you deleted all Office preference files for Joan's account and then launched the programs? Does the Joan account have any fonts installed that the Mike account doesn't? Are yo using a font manager?


----------



## Chloegirl6510 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Joan Clark*

I did everything you said to do and at disk utility I got the message that the Hard Drive was corrupt. I was put in touch with an Apple tech in Canada and he said possibly I needed a new computer. He made an appointment for me at the Apple Store in Madison, WI and the Genius there worked on my computer and it took him over an hour to fix it. It was in the "fonts" of Microsoft Office. He said if he transferred info to a new computer the problem would transfer without a fix. He was glad that I tried everything you told me to do as that saved him time. The Apple tech told me not to use it until it was fixed. And I bought an external hard drive to back up as I use the computer 

Thank you for all your help. I really appreciate it. joan clark


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Joan Clark*

I thought it might be a font issue. Glad they were able to figure it out and get you going. Fonts have been an old issue for OS X and Office.


----------

